# AirPods : « ultrason » en mode pause



## L.Burrows (30 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J’ai pas vraiment trouvé de problème correspondant au mien dans les sujets créés alors j’en fais un nouveau ... 
J’ai une petite question par rapport aux AirPods 2ème génération, je les ai depuis 6 mois et jusque là pas de problèmes particuliers. Des le départ j’ai remarqué un léger sifflement, un peu comme un ultrason mais vraiment pas fort quand je met pause sur spotify par exemple (ça le fait avec n’importe quel média). En fait après avoir mit pause, 1 seconde après on entend « l’ultrason » s’activer, puis dès que j’enlève pause on l’entend se couper et hop, la musique commence. Je pensais que c’était normal et que c’était un mode veille, jusqu’à ce que je m’aperçoive que sur les AirPods de mon frere ça ne le fait pas.

Je pense pas que ca soit un problème, mais est ce que ça le fait sur les votres ?

Merci d’avance pour vos réponses


----------



## RubenF (2 Juillet 2020)

Tu peux essayer de réinitialiser tes AirPods


----------



## L.Burrows (3 Juillet 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Tu peux essayer de réinitialiser tes AirPods


Déjà fait, ça a rien changé

Mais je pense que c’est normal, vu comment ça réagit. Ça me fait une seconde environ après avoir mit pause, et ça s’arrête dès que je remet le son. Après je sais pas pourquoi ça le fait pas à tout le monde ...


----------



## L.Burrows (18 Juillet 2020)

L.Burrow a dit:


> Déjà fait, ça a rien changé
> 
> Mais je pense que c’est normal, vu comment ça réagit. Ça me fait une seconde environ après avoir mit pause, et ça s’arrête dès que je remet le son. Après je sais pas pourquoi ça le fait pas à tout le monde ...



Bon du coup j'ai contacté le SAV, après un échange des deux écouteurs ça le fait plus, ils m'ont directement proposé de les changer, je pense que le problème doit être connu. C'était pas super génant mais bon, vu le prix, on est en droit d'avoir un truc niquel 

A+


----------



## RubenF (18 Juillet 2020)

L.Burrow a dit:


> Bon du coup j'ai contacté le SAV, après un échange des deux écouteurs ça le fait plus, ils m'ont directement proposé de les changer, je pense que le problème doit être connu. C'était pas super génant mais bon, vu le prix, on est en droit d'avoir un truc niquel
> 
> A+


Figure toi que j'ai du faire passer un de mes AirPods Pro en réparation et depuis j'ai l'autre qui fait la même chose que le tien, j'attends d'avoir un rdv sur Paris pour faire traiter ce soucis. Je suis allé à Evry la première fois les mecs sont top, mais 4 jours d'attente, et mes AirPods sont clairement mon outil de travail, 4 jours sans, j'peux te dire que je les ai senti passer.


----------



## L.Burrows (20 Juillet 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Figure toi que j'ai du faire passer un de mes AirPods Pro en réparation et depuis j'ai l'autre qui fait la même chose que le tien, j'attends d'avoir un rdv sur Paris pour faire traiter ce soucis. Je suis allé à Evry la première fois les mecs sont top, mais 4 jours d'attente, et mes AirPods sont clairement mon outil de travail, 4 jours sans, j'peux te dire que je les ai senti passer.



Moi ça avait l’air de venir du gauche, dans le droit j’étais pas sur, ou ça le faisait moins, ils ont bien voulu me changer les deux. C’est dommage d’avoir ce genre de problèmes sur des appareils de ce prix, mais Apple a quand même un très bon service client, on peut pas leur enlever ça !


----------



## RubenF (20 Juillet 2020)

L.Burrow a dit:


> Moi ça avait l’air de venir du gauche, dans le droit j’étais pas sur, ou ça le faisait moins, ils ont bien voulu me changer les deux. C’est dommage d’avoir ce genre de problèmes sur des appareils de ce prix, mais Apple a quand même un très bon service client, on peut pas leur enlever ça !


C'est pour ça que je ne me fais pas trop chier, je sais que j'ai un problème je suis triste 5 minutes ensuite SAV.


----------

